# Hunting hat for your wife



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe this is a good idea???


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not only does the guy not love his wife, but he doesn't know crap about deer. Their antlers grow towards the FRONT, not the back!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Not only does the guy not love his wife, but he doesn't know crap about deer. Their antlers grow towards the FRONT, not the back!


Your missing the WHOLE POINT!
If the antlers were facing forward, then her face would be visible instead of her BROWN HAIR, and she just might see the danger in time to duck. :twisted: 
He knew exactly what he was doing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see you are skilled in this art, Artoxx. Remind me to watch my back around you. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Only problem is that I can't get my wife into the woods during hunting season, so I am unable to...er, um, never mind. _(O)_


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not to mention that it looks like she is in a MARSH area......with a shotgun......more than likely duck hunting.....


Stilll funnier than hell!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe so, but there are many places back east and down south where they commonly hunt deer in swampy areas with shotguns, so...


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

"NICE RACK", or would that comment get me slapped.


----------

